# Training Resources?



## AAK868 (Jun 2, 2009)

Anyone know of any great DVD or computer based training that is geared towards the *Electrical contractor* industry?

I've experienced *Mike Holt's , Tom Henry's, and the Mastering the NEC series* and I'm looking for something more upbeat, modern, updated, lots of graphics, pictures, job site videos, etc. Something to keep the students engaged.

There are alot of great dvd resources for safety based topics, but I can't seem to find anything that covers such topics as the *NEC code, blueprint reading, generators *- that are more engaging.

I'm having a hard time finding such material. Any suggestions?


----------

